# How many of you use your MH as your only vehicle?



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

I am just curious as to how many of you have a motorhome as a sole source of transport (not counting public transport, cycles and motorcycles).

We sold our 21' CI and our car and use our 19' Compass as our sole transport. We have saved on tax and insurance, servicing, etc, and feel we are getting the most out of our van.

*Perhaps you could contribute to the poll above.*

Regards

Tim


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

We use our Adria Twin quite a bit, but we do have a car which my partner uses for work as parking is at a premium in London. But maybe when retirement comes we will perhaps get rid of the car and use the van fulltime. I love driving it.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

When we had our first van we really tried to use it as our only vehicle, using public transport as much as possible. It was ok for shopping at the supermarket and where you could find decent parking facilities. However, as more local authorities barrier-off their carparks to higher vehicles finding parking spaces gets more and more difficult. And if you get an emergency, such as an admission into hospital, then public transport is out, taxis are unreliable and hospital parking is most 'inhospitable'!
So we were bludgeoned into getting a second, small vehicle just to make life bearable.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tim,

tricky with only two options on the poll, although you will never have enough option's to suit all :wink: 

I have voted 'Yes' although my wife does have a car.

I sold my car a few years ago and have used a panel van conversion since as I my transport, although I do use the wife’s car if available .... See I said it was tricky  

Rob


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We're not tricky just the one vehicle.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We kept our car for a year after we got our van, (just in case we didn't take to it) we let our Son use the car and we used the van, but decided we loved the van more than the car so the car had to go, (son sulked a bit), Best thing we ever did, The only problem we have is what has been said before, parking in some places, but we manage, if we go somewhere and there are height barriers we would just go somewhere else where there isn't and spend our money there.

Anne


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

The beauty of fulltiming on your own, in a van that's too small to tow a car, is that you have to :lol:.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

The idea of the poll was to get an idea of which members relied on ther MH for everything, i.e. they had no car to fall back on. We go to the shops, take our son to school (his school is 3 miles away), and generally go everywhere in it. Having said that, we have to.

Rob - that's cheating a bit, because I bet if you need a big shop your wife goes in the car. I go to work on my pushbike a few times a wekk but I don't count that as it's fitness orientated,

Frank - that's the sort of thing I was after.

Friends have said we must be mad to just have a MH. I was just curious as to how many more mad people there are out there.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice idea but not practicable as it would not be possible to park either at work or in town. Also, with MH consuming fuel at 23mpg and car at 47mpg for one and 39mpg for other, makes economic sense to use cars for commuting.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

We didn't have a car before buying our first campervan and now only have the van. Being car-free for so long (about 10 years), we got used to using other forms of transport. We cycle to work, use trains occasionally and generally only use the van for holidays and weekends visiting friends too far away to cycle to. Shopping is via the internet and trips into town are on foot/bus.


----------



## davoscar (Feb 28, 2006)

We sold our car and caravan when we bought our first motorhome an Autosleeper Clubman in October 2002 - and have had our latest (Pioneer Jolliet aka Autocruise Starfire) since July 2006. Not missed the car really but to be fair chose carefully (both vans are under 6m which is the comfortable limit for day to day knocking about and parking) we do get frustrated with height barriers! But as someone else said if we can't park we move on somewhere we can! There is no substitute for the van; love to park up on the seafront somewhere - favourite spot is the far one in Exmouth - put the feet up, have a brew; go for a walk - have another brew! Wonderful - Can't wait for weather to buck up David


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Well I voted 'yes' as the van is normally my only form of transport.
The OH has a car but it spends most of the week parked at Ripon College, about 6 miles away.
I've done the figures (including depreciation and lost interest etc) and getting another small car for me (even at 50mpg) would still cost substantially more than doing my miles in the van @ 28mpg.

Andy


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Andy

We get >30mpg with our van, and free road tax. Therefore, it pays for us to have one vehicle. Not always practical for everyone. 

tim


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Yes, my only transport.

Now the boys have left home there is less 'running about' and I don't feel any need to have another vehicle.
I love driving the Motorhome so that isn't a problem and if I cannot park somewhere then I don't go again, their loss.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I suppose I can't blame Harrogate Waitrose for having a 2m height limit (my van is 2.773m high) the car park is partially built on top of a railway tunnel and they want to reduce the risk of high weight wagons going in and causing a collapse.

Mind you they've actually raised the chains higher than 2m so they can get their own two medium height vans in, they're about 2.4m high, but it's not enough for us. 

Luckily we can park on the street opposite but it costs as it's pay and display.

Andy


----------

